# Other Pets > Birds >  Help on a Baby Bird ID?

## Annarose15

A friend found this baby when a "large black bird" dropped it mid-flight. This is in north Georgia. Any thoughts? I'm leaning toward robin.

----------


## Star-Static

Thats a robin!!

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## el8ch

> I'm leaning toward robin.


You'd be correct. It's doesn't look too banged up for being picked from it's nest. How's the little one doing?

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-18-2013)

----------


## Annarose15

> Thats a robin!!


Thanks!



> You'd be correct. It's doesn't look too banged up for being picked from it's nest. How's the little one doing?


Seems fine. They're going to tie a basket in the tree it came from as a pseudo-nest. From what I'm reading, he should only be a few days from venturing out on his own, anyway.

----------

_sorraia_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## el8ch

> Seems fine. They're going to tie a basket in the tree it came from as a pseudo-nest. From what I'm reading, he should only be a few days from venturing out on his own, anyway.


Ah cool... Yeah it's feathered up pretty good, we've nursed some naked chicks in the past (mostly barn swallows) and trust me it can be quite the chore.

----------


## Annarose15

> Ah cool... Yeah it's feathered up pretty good, we've nursed some naked chicks in the past (mostly barn swallows) and trust me it can be quite the chore.


Been there, done that. When I got the "do you want a baby bird that needs rescuing?" text, I not-so-silently cursed (with my boss in the car). She's going to put it back in the tree, though, so less chance for us humans to screw up the last few days before it can fly on its own.  :Good Job:

----------

_el8ch_ (07-18-2013),_Flikky_ (07-18-2013),_sorraia_ (07-19-2013)

----------


## sorraia

> Been there, done that. When I got the "do you want a baby bird that needs rescuing?" text, I not-so-silently cursed (with my boss in the car). She's going to put it back in the tree, though, so less chance for us humans to screw up the last few days before it can fly on its own.



So glad to hear that!!!!  :Good Job:

----------

_Annarose15_ (07-19-2013)

----------

